# What's your favorite movie scene?



## Polaris (Aug 30, 2015)

You may choose more than one. 
And explain why.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Aug 30, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]4tvPxjMckrY[/YOUTUBE]

My personal favourite film of all time, regardless of it being an adaptation. This clip cuts the scene prematurely, but --

The music, the shots, the visual tone, the acting, the characters, and a scene of two characters with their own personal issues opening up vulnerability and attempting to connect and with tenderness and, from our viewpoint, naiveness that we'd know will likely turn out differently than we'd all like. But one wants to believe, to make it lasts, and there's such awe that it takes place. That human aspect of life articulated in fiction always gets me, because personally, I regard it as a near-miracle.


----------



## Yasha (Aug 30, 2015)

Pedo scene in Leon.

[YOUTUBE]gWIJpw9UJdQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## TriumphantGeorge (Sep 11, 2015)

I like ending scene of The Avengers movie.


----------



## Ae (Sep 12, 2015)

Probably the Eyes Wide Shut's scene


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 12, 2015)

When the killer turkey has sex with a girl, kills her and says "You just got stuffed!" from "ThanksKilling". Very artistic.


----------



## James Bond (Sep 12, 2015)

MartialHorror said:


> When the killer turkey has sex with a girl, kills her and says "You just got stuffed!" from "ThanksKilling". Very artistic.



Hope you're happy, I just had to look up that movie after that description.


----------



## Mider T (Sep 12, 2015)

_That_ scene in the Fountain.


----------



## Cutthroat (Sep 12, 2015)

The end of Full Metal Jacket when they are singing the mickey mouse song walking through burning buildings


----------



## Mider T (Sep 12, 2015)

Cutthroat said:


> The end of Full Metal Jacket when they are singing the mickey mouse song walking through burning buildings



Saw that edit  lrn2embed


----------



## Swarmy (Sep 12, 2015)

The only thing in the world that gives me a proper orgasm:

[YOUTUBE]jPE00A6b9TY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## zoro (Sep 12, 2015)

Good question 

Probably something from a Guy Richie movie but I'll have to think about it


----------



## andrea (Sep 12, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]rxI9Tt-pMfc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Stunna (Sep 12, 2015)

I haven't seen that movie in over 10 years and I still hum that whenever the 5 Ws come up.


----------



## Mider T (Sep 12, 2015)




----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Sep 13, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_iiOEQOtBlQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Yahiko (Sep 13, 2015)

all sex scenes in all movies


----------



## James Bond (Sep 13, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]w-HSoOFdJ3s[/YOUTUBE]

Between this and the church scene in Kingsman. Why? I love the way he stares the guy in the face as he pierces his throat upwards with his knife.


----------



## James Bond (Sep 13, 2015)

Ae said:


> ^Your favorite scene is made within the past two years?



Who cares when it's made if it is a fucking good scene in a movie?


----------



## Ae (Sep 13, 2015)

The thread isn't titled "Post a good scene"


----------



## James Bond (Sep 13, 2015)

Ae said:


> The thread isn't titled "Post a good scene"



And I posted my current favourite movie scene? What's your point.


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 13, 2015)

James Bond said:


> Hope you're happy, I just had to look up that movie after that description.



You could say....You just got STUFFED too!


----------



## Pineapples (Sep 13, 2015)

*Spoiler*: _Theoden's Speech and Rohirrim's Charge_ 



[YOUTUBE]Ryy5U2mNTJU[/YOUTUBE]



I still remember seeing this sequence in the theaters. Theoden's speech builds up the scene until everyone is amped and chanting "_Death! Death!_" It felt so electrifying to hear the chants, sounds of spears readied, and thundering gallops of the horses. I also love how the charge resembled a metallic wave breaking on rocks.


*Spoiler*: _Welcome to Jurassic Park_ 



[YOUTUBE]PJlmYh27MHg[/YOUTUBE]



Very few movie scenes can evoke such a grand sense of wonder and awe. John Williams' music makes this scene even more magical.


*Spoiler*: _Helping a Blind Man_ 



[YOUTUBE]Wuntz3KDIAk[/YOUTUBE]



A warm and beautiful moment. Yann Tiersen's music compliments this scene very well.


----------



## Stunna (Sep 13, 2015)

The "Welcome to Jurassic Park" scene is definitely one of mine. I posted it the last time this thread was made iirc.


----------



## Karasu (Sep 13, 2015)

Jeeze - so many great scenes. 

I saw _The Thing_ recently, and this part was amazingly tense 


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]dooAjI6yOhg[/YOUTUBE]





 

Anyway, why do I like this scene? I really don't like the Horror genre at all. Most of the movies seem idiotic, boring, and not at all scary. But despite that and it's age, the blood test scene from The Thing was horrific. It had a great sense of the unknown, coupled with the sensation of wanting to flee but being unable - being tied down as all hell breaks loose almost right on top of you. Whoever designed the scene was a genius.


----------



## Vault (Sep 16, 2015)

James Bond said:


> [YOUTUBE]w-HSoOFdJ3s[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Between this and the church scene in Kingsman. Why? I love the way he stares the guy in the face as he pierces his throat upwards with his knife.



Wick was surgical with that gun


----------



## MisterHannibal (Sep 27, 2015)

I really like the kitchen scene in Jurassic Park I and the scene where the t-rex is attacking the cars.

Another good one is when Hannibal Lecter meets the senator and when he escapes.

Not to forget the scene where Pennywise starts talking to Georgie.


----------



## Itachі (Oct 11, 2015)

*Spoiler*: _ Aragorn's Speech_ 



[YOUTUBE]EXGUNvIFTQw[/YOUTUBE]





*Spoiler*: _ Last of the 300_ 



[YOUTUBE]uMSgxo5ozD0[/YOUTUBE]





*Spoiler*: _ Rise of Montana_ 



[YOUTUBE]id17CcpT68[/YOUTUBE]





*Spoiler*: _ Badass Batman_ 



[YOUTUBE]-jZ-_f7kj_8[/YOUTUBE]





*Spoiler*: _ Badder-ass Batman_ 



[YOUTUBE]M8y9bNKj7d8[/YOUTUBE]





*Spoiler*: _ Skip to last 30 seconds_ 



[YOUTUBE]HWf6KvoGgAI[/YOUTUBE]




Tons more but I'm having trouble remembering.


----------

